# South Central L.P.



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Because I heard a few were found in Jackson County I'm headed to my lone black morel spot in Ingham County Tuesday morning. Maybe I'll beat my Michigan black morel record of 2.


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

Best of luck, hope you beat your record!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Celticcurl, did you ever find any more Pleurotus citrinopileatus ? I'd kind of like to try and clone them if they ever show up again.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, The way I read your post is you have had some success in cloning mushrooms, but that one may be a bit more elusive. Is there some mad scientists lab in a tool shed thing going on that you have not shared with the rest of us?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, nothing going on yet, but I want to give it a try.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, I did try growing some Pink Oysters. They ended up drying out on me but I now know why.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I have let Morels spore on parchment paper then wash it off around trees and in areas of mixed soils that I have prepared but had no luck yet. But I do picture you deep in the woods inside a rustic dwelling with bottles of potions bubbling while you giggle in a mad scientist voice repeating over and over I can and I will.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jack said:


> Celticcurl, did you ever find any more Pleurotus citrinopileatus ? I'd kind of like to try and clone them if they ever show up again.


Hi Jack!

I have not found them again but I spent late April through mid August in WA for the last two years so I wasn't here to look. BUT I'm staying home this year and will check the area I found them. I think that was 2014 so the may not be there or they may have spread everywhere!

I will pick some for you and get them up there. Just let me know how you want them handled. I usually put them in white paper sacks and into the fridge when I get home. 

I hope you're still making videos. Your videos were a big help to me while studying for that MDARD exam so thank you for making them.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

_*celticcurl, *_what's the MDARD about ? Doesn't that have something to do with Pesticides ? If you do find some again just get a couple of spore prints on Aluminum Foil. That way you can just send them thru the mail. Glad my videos helped you & I'll be making some more if it ever warms up, up here. Yesterday morning it was 26°. Froze my patooty off Turkey Hunting. Just won't warm up. You should be rolling in the Blacks down there from what I hear. Got a buddy that's picked around 800 already.......Happy Hunting !


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jack said:


> _*celticcurl, *_what's the MDARD about ? Doesn't that have something to do with Pesticides ? If you do find some again just get a couple of spore prints on Aluminum Foil. That way you can just send them thru the mail. Glad my videos helped you & I'll be making some more if it ever warms up, up here. Yesterday morning it was 26°. Froze my patooty off Turkey Hunting. Just won't warm up. You should be rolling in the Blacks down there from what I hear. Got a buddy that's picked around 800 already.......Happy Hunting !


You know that test you have to take to sell mushrooms to the general public? It's put on by MDARD and MAMI and some other orgs. I've been calling it the MTARD because most people think it's 'tarded to have to have a piece of paper from the state to sell morels. Well I passed with 100% and am now an "expert identifier". 

As for finding lots of blacks down here? Not a one. I found 3 tiny whites today. I had to pick one because I stepped on it. It was less than an inch tall.

I'll go check my big tooth aspens again tomorrow and then head back to the area where I found that oyster. I didn't find that until May 22nd back in '14 so it might be a bit early.

If you have a lot of jelly fungus up there I would love to see a video about all the different species.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't see many jelly fungus, but I really don't look for them. I do hear some are supposed to be good in soups.


----------

